# Introducing Corona (and George)



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

So, here is miss Corona!


















Loving the hot sun (taken by Patrick Kerby)









Morning Eyes (by Patrick Kerby)









Corona and Aria (my mum's Chi) sharing a tiny patch of sunlight










And, I know he's not a Chi, but this is my boy George (Boston Terrier/Corgi)


----------



## andrea11 (Jun 29, 2011)

wow! great pics!

cute little babies!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

3 beautiful doggies...great shots of them


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I love that pic of Corona in the hot sun. So sweet. She looks like a Chi who is always in your business


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice pics! I like Corona's dark muzzle!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Such beautiful babies!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your little corona looks alot like my buster i love the black mask on the red fawn coat and your george is a good looking fellow too


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

They are so beautiful !! Congrats


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They are all gorgeous photos!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Corona and George are soooo cute! So is aria! Thanks for sharing I love the snuggle pics


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable pics.I love her little grey muzzel.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

awwwww so cute and welcome!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fabulous photos! They are so cute! I've never seen a BT/Corgie before! Cool!!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

love the morning eyes pic so cute!


----------

